# what should i buy? plow, utv plow, plow truck, wrangler plow...



## JoeyM

so i live in RI. we get a decent amount of snow, not a huge amount. my driveway is about 800 ft of gravel with a circle at the end and other random parking spaces. i also have a field that i could plow, but i dont need plowed.

right now i pay somebody to plow it. he does a great job and is cheap (well under $100).


but i find myself wanting a plow. just more for my independance i think. and i thought if i had my own plow, i would plow that field, which he doesnt do. 

we own a subaru and an '07 dodge ram 3500 single rear wheel CTD. we just had 14 + inches this morning and we both made it out of the unplowed driveway. so we are never trapped in.

i still think i want a plow though. here are my choices:

1. put a brand new plow on my Ram. $4700 installed. it's my baby though and i love the truck, i dont really want to beat it up, although i will only be plowing my own driveway, no commercial.
2. buy a beater plow truck. i am not crazy about buying another vehicle thats going to sit there unused the rest of the year.
3. i do have a kawasaki mule. but i researched plows for that, and the nice boss one is $3k. and i'll be cold plowing with no heat and it doesnt start that easily when cold.
4. i was thinking of buying a wrangler to plow with, just because it might be fun to have a wrangler. but this option to get a decent jeep looks like ti would be more like $10k.


any ideas?


----------



## leon

*snow etc.*

About your plowing etc.

I may be wrong but are not the new Jeeps all Unibodies 
frames now?????

You would be money ahead buy a 4 wheel drive 
Kubota BX2660 tractor with a front end loader, 
Curtis hard sided cab, dual rear remotes 
and a rear mounted blower using the
and a 5 foot Pronovost Puma Model Snow Blower
as it about the same money.

best of both worlds:
4 wheel drive, automatic transmission, heat, and a cab
and no snow banks ever.

At 2 miles an hour you are moving 176 feet per minute per pass,
and removing snow with no snow banks left over or drifting.

10 minutes and your done not counting the circle and you can use 
the tractor the rear round for other work.

An even less expensve option is a John deere garden tractor, snow blower, chains,
wheel wieghts and you will stay pretty warm in a soft cab with no heat as long 
as your dressed properly.


----------



## jmbones

Just curious, why do you want to plow a field?


----------



## JoeyM

oh well, after spending two hrs digging my truck and my subaru out of 20+ inches of snow i had enough.

i dropped my truck off at local dealer. an 8 ft fisher HD is going on.


i wanted to plow the field so i can ride my atv's in it. it also is a big parking area. right now the atv's cant go through it.


----------



## jmbones

Nice!!

Get a sled for the field


----------



## JimRoss

I was in the same position. My drive/parking lot is about 100' L x 50' W square, with vehicle buildings along the front so it has to be back dragged. I had one guy plowing for $20 a pop, but wouldnt come but once per snow, and did a messy job. Called a pro, and they wanted $40 a pop. My wife works nights, so I wanted the drive clean by 11pm and also by 8am if needed. I bought an older plow truck, but it ended up needing some TLC, and I'm not healthy enough to work on it. After 3 years of messing with the older truck, I went out and spent $4750 for a new setup to put on my 09 Chevy1500. It wasn't cost effective ( will take 10+ years to break even ), but now I clean my drive when " I " want it done. AND, it's nice and clean, no snow rows, ect. If I get where I cant plow ( health wise ), I have a nice, hardly used piece of equipment to sell.

On Edit. Noticed you posted while I was on the phone. I think you will be happy owning the plow. How much did it cost you total, out the door?


----------



## JoeyM

plow was $4800, plus tax, so $5143.16 out the door.


i'm excited! can't wait to start moving snow. I should get a sled too, but then i will probably guarantee we get no more snow this year.


----------



## jmbones

JoeyM;1195004 said:


> plow was $4800, plus tax, so $5143.16 out the door.
> 
> i'm excited! can't wait to start moving snow. I should get a sled too, but then i will probably *guarantee we get no more snow this year*.


Don't worry about that, you just guaranteed no more snow by getting that plow!!


----------



## JoeyM

jmbones;1195013 said:


> Don't worry about that, you just guaranteed no more snow by getting that plow!!


that is the truth!

picked up the truck:


----------



## Bryansong

That's Nice!


----------



## STIHL GUY

nice lookin plow


----------



## acornish

nicw rig joey-- looks good bet the neibors will be jelouse--- hehehe hey i here side jobs for neibors will help pay for that !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BenB

Nice set up, you won't be sorry. I have an 800ft steep gravel driveway I tried doing with a plow on a Rhino, no fun when it's cold and the winds howling. Being your own Plow truck and property you shouldn't have to worry about beating the truck up too much.


----------



## JoeyM

so happy with my choice! i have been having so much fun plowing!

the night before:










and then this morning plowing the 14 inches we got:


----------



## clp94

sweet rig, i bet that thing plows like a tank! you will have that truck for ever with the cummins in it. that plow will pay for itself atleast 2 times over if you decide to do a few driveways here and there as well.


----------



## wizardsr

Looks like it's time to shovel the roof too!


----------



## dforbes

The wife is outside freezing doing the walks with a shovel and your in that nice warm truck. At least buy her a snowblower. Have you no shame? lol Nice setup.


----------



## Aveerainc

Good choice Joey- I did the ATV thing then the jeep (which sat all year) and now I have a new plow on my daily driver (4 door jeep) and it's the ideal set up.

And hey - nice pics!! Thought I recognized them from THT (Firefly  )


----------



## bjohnson97

Good choice!. I was in the same position until about 8 weeks ago and I broke down and bought a plow also. It is fun isn't it.


----------



## JoeyM

Aveerainc;1216821 said:


> And hey - nice pics!! Thought I recognized them from THT (Firefly  )


you probably saw these pics too!

so, i guess i didnt do too great a job plowing. tried to go to work this am and found this in my driveway:










click for video:





wife ordered a fridge. they tried to deliver it at 530 am and promptly got stuck in my 800 ft long driveway. they had already waited over an hr for tow truck when i found them.

big tow truck came and winched them out. but then neither could get up the hill at the end of my driveway.










eventually a third truck came, and it was a chain of winching to get them out.






.


----------



## JoeyM

some pics. the delivery people left 6 hrs after they came. tow guys said tow will probably cost them $1k!!





































.


----------

